# I made a fairly inexpensive mig cart.



## imported_dakuda (Jun 23, 2009)

My old mig cart was made from bed frames cut up and welded together. Yes, it was cheaper. It also left much to be desired.

This past weekend, I bought one of these:
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...f=Y&CustomerMemberID=u603399t0f0fp21869c0s599

They were on sale for $40.  I would watch Sears for the price to drop again.

After I put it together, I had a thought: Why not cut a hold in the top tray for the air tank? So, I did. I cut a hose and used that for the edge of the hole.

Nice, easy, cheap welding cart. If I had to do it again, I would've put the hole on the other side. I'll just switch the handle one of these days

I picked up another, since the stick welder will fit on the bottom shelf. I just have to put it together around the welder. 

View attachment attachment.jpg


----------



## Animal (Jul 29, 2009)

Now your recycling the o'l fashioned way. Nice job, I built a camping grill out of bedframe material to hold my cast iron grates from my regular grill, works perfect.


----------



## imported_dakuda (Jul 30, 2009)

Animal said:


> Now your recycling the o'l fashioned way. Nice job, I built a camping grill out of bedframe material to hold my cast iron grates from my regular grill, works perfect.



Bedframes are so darn useful.  Even without a box spring and mattress.  Heck, my first welder cart was made out of one.


----------



## Huh? (Sep 29, 2009)

whats a mig Cart?


----------

